

Ask HN: Why you love HN? - ruuki

Internet is like invaded by cats, funny&#x2F;ridiculous videos, meant-to-be-funny stuff; however HN is one of the sacred places which praises curiosity and effort. This is not only about tech, the only prerequisite is stimulating curiosity for a subject to get posted on HN. I can find lots of things to read from great variety of subjects here. When I lose my hope on mankind while wasting time on some social network site, HN shows up like a saviour.<p>That was mine. Why do you love HN?
======
davidsmith8900
\- Knowledge. Alot of knowledge.

